# Need help with invite wording



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Oh Yeah, My Costume is Mother Goose & My Daughter is Cinderella, my Husband has not figured out what he is going to be yet.

Please any ideas?


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm fond of "Unhappily Ever After" and the title would be nice if it was typed regularly and then the "UN" was layed over the top like it was written in blood or something similar.

As for wording your invite, why don't you start it out like a fairy tale "Once upon a time..." 

Just a thought.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

DeadTed did a similiar theme a year or two ago. Search for his posts. He had some fabulous ideas including a randsom note for mother goose as an invitation.

MsM


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

See if this sparks anything...

on the front: Come celebrate our Unhappily Ever After
inside: Once upon a time people lived Happily Ever After. But not this year. Come join us around the bonfire this (insert date) for a frighteningly fun Ever After that will make your heart rate soar and your blood boil.

There will be activities, including Games, a contest for best costumes, (insert rest) Beverages and food will be included.

All Welcome! 
(RSVP, address, etc. etc. Are costumes required? times, etc. Booze allowed?)


----------



## Waterpixie (Sep 1, 2008)

Last year our theme was Unhappily Ever After. I have attached a copy of our invitation.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Very nicely done water pixie!

MsM


----------



## killmel (Sep 15, 2009)

very impresive water pixie....


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...83-2008-twisted-fairy-tale-party-finally.html


----------

